

Earth will not remain habitable for long, says new research - kenhty
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/166986-earth-will-not-remain-habitable-for-long-time-to-find-another-planet-says-new-research

======
hintjens
In 1.75 to 3.5 billion years? Not for long?

